# معدات تصنيع السلفونك والصابون السائل



## امير الهوارى (26 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ​لدينا معدات صناعه السلفونك والصابون السائل باحجامها المختلفه 
خط انتاج السلفونك وحدات كامله (خامات +تصنيع +منتج نهائى)
للاستعلام:-
مصر 01127377355


----------

